# Recent holiday to northern NSW.



## Nephrurus (Mar 10, 2008)

G'day All, 


I recently went on a brief holiday to Northern NSW (near grafton). I couldn't help myself, so some herping was done. 

We did a quick trip to Mt Warning and found these two species (new ones to me). 

_Assa darlingtoni_, the pouched frog. The adults can happily fit onto a 5c piece. 







_Saproscincus challengeri _ was another new one for me. 






Back nearer to home I did much more night driving and herping. 

One new species for me was the Northern Bettong..... Here's a road kill i found. 






There was plenty of frogs about the place. 

Here's a _ Litoria freycineti_. 





a _Litoria nasuta_... Young males were calling. I guess they metamorphosed late september and are now old enough to call. 







A metamorph I found near a pond. I'm guessing a _Litoria tyleri_.





Barred frogs were hopping on the side of the road, so we found a few like that. I also found a creek that had calling males all along it. This species is _Mixophyes fasciolatus_.











The red-back toadlets _Pseudophryne coriacea_up north are less spectacular compared to the southern ones. 





Every so often we'd turn up some roadkill. 
Here is a burtons legless lizard. 






A crown snake






a swamp snake _Hemiapsis signata_






and an eastern bearded. 







Luckily a few escaped the cars that travel the roads at 100km/h. 

an eastern bearded (was asleep on a tree when i found it) 






Some small-eyed snakes _Cryptophis nigrescens_. These were the largish QLD form. 






This one has a particularly massive head. 





Golden crown snakes _Cacophis squamulosis_were also found alive and well (rescued from the road). 







As were some carpet pythons. I always enjoy seeing large wild pythons as they represent the top predator in that area. Not much was going to try and eat this monster. 











Unfortunately the same couldn't be said for his smaller counter-part, found about 100 meters up the road from the big carpet (still very cute though). 











But far and away the best animal we found was the magnificent rough scale snake _Tropidechis carinatus_. 













-H


----------



## blackthorn (Mar 10, 2008)

would've been good to see so much wildlife around, pitty about the roadkill though.
nice shots


----------



## c moore (Mar 10, 2008)

Brilliant photos Nephrurus.Once again,keep up the good work!!


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW neph fantastic pics mate


----------



## Australis (Mar 10, 2008)

I really like that first _Cryptophis nigrescens_ shot its excellent.
Sadly a species that has eluded me this season.

Roughy looks cute LOL


Matt.


----------



## dicb2 (Mar 10, 2008)

great shots, love the counter part


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 10, 2008)

Australis said:


> Im really like that first _Cryptophis nigrescens_ shot its excellent.
> Sadly a species that has eluded me this season.
> 
> Roughy looks cute LOL
> ...



Thanks Matt. Encouraging those bastards to do a threat display and stay still is incredibly frustrating. In reality it didn't take that long, but there were plenty of moments where it was still enough raise up my camera to take a photo, but then it's move into a bad position. 


-H


----------



## urodacus_au (Mar 10, 2008)

Unreal mate, the Roughy and Small eye shots are great.

Jordan


----------



## smacdonald (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice haul! If you're in NSW that's a very lost northern bettong. It's more than likely a rufous bettong.

Stewart


----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2008)

wow, a hypo carpet!!!


----------



## itbites (Mar 11, 2008)

*Awesome pics!  *


----------



## moloch05 (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nice, Henry. I especially liked the Rough-scaled Snake.

Regards,
David


----------



## michelleryan (Mar 11, 2008)

Excellent pics!


----------



## mattmc (Mar 11, 2008)

nice pics neph.......great finds......i still have to get around to find some eastern beardies 
cheers
matt

P.S. my dad says ya gettin better....keep up the good work


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 11, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Nice haul! If you're in NSW that's a very lost northern bettong. It's more than likely a rufous bettong.
> 
> Stewart



Very true, must have been a slip of the typing key. You all knew what i meant though....

-H


----------

